
Thank you for the latest update :) - danw

======
danw
Thanks for the latest update, all the little interface tweaks and polish are
wonderful.

A quick feature request: A 'liked' submissions link on users own profile.
Would give a list of previous stories that you have upvoted.

Also I've heard a few people say they want search the past few days. I'd love
to see it too but it looks like it would take more effort than the value it
would generate currently

------
domp
I agree. I'm real into the fact that I can see if people responded to any
comments I've said without trying to find the post again.

------
danielha
Ah, I just saw the orange asterisk next to my comments and submissions. This
will indeed prove to be useful. But seeing the replies to my own comments is
the best, thanks.

